# Special Brownies



## smoking b

Here is how to make the Special Brownies I just had with my brisket. They are delicious! Here is what you will need.

1     family size brownie mix & whatever is required to make it (usually oil, water & eggs)

1     8 oz. pack of cream cheese

1/3  cup sugar

1     tsp vanilla

1     chicken egg  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






6-8  slices of bacon (homemade works best but store bought can be substituted if need be)

bacon oil

Cook up the slices of bacon nice & crisp.













PICT0406.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 11, 2013






Getting nice & crisp.

Remove the bacon from your skillet & save all the grease - this will be your bacon oil  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Let the bacon cool down & break it into small pieces.

Mix up the brownie mix substituting 25% of the oil called for with your bacon oil.













PICT0409.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 11, 2013






My mix called for 2/3 cup of oil so I used 1/6 cup bacon oil.













PICT0413.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 11, 2013






Here is the brownie mix with bacon oil.













PICT0411.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 11, 2013






The bacon broken up into small pieces. I use 1/3 cup for these usually.













PICT0414.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 11, 2013






Add the bacon pieces to the brownie mix & blend them in. Set this aside for now.

In a separate bowl beat the cream cheese till it's smooth.













PICT0412.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 11, 2013






Add the sugar, vanilla & chicken egg then mix well.

Dump the brownie mix in a baking pan. I use a 9 x 13 - it is a lot easier for me to get good results in the next 2 steps than with a smaller pan YMMV.

Now take a spoon & drop the cheesecake mix into the brownie mix in even intervals.













PICT0416.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 11, 2013






You want to end up with something similar to this.

Now take a butter knife & slide it back & forth to intersperse the cheesecake mix within the brownie mix.













PICT0417.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 11, 2013






You want to end up with something like this. Do not - I repeat - DO NOT mix everything all together  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   You want the two mixes to be swirled together but separate.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bake in the oven according to the temp on the brownie directions keeping in mind that it will take longer due to all the extras. Use a toothpick to determine when it is done.













PICT0424.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 11, 2013






Here it is just out of the oven. You can see the test holes from my toothpick.













PICT0444.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 11, 2013






And this is what you end up with - an awesome treat!


----------



## beaummiler

Have to share with my better half she will love this


----------



## daveomak

Jeremy.....  morning.....   That looks gooooooood....    Thanks for the recipe...     Dave


----------



## mdboatbum

From the title I thought....oh nevermind. Those look absolutely amazing.


----------



## kathrynn

Oh....yummmy!  So bacon is the "special" part....not the herb?  Just teasing you!

Kat


----------



## smoking b

beaummiler said:


> Have to share with my better half she will love this


Give them a try - they're great


----------



## smoking b

DaveOmak said:


> Jeremy.....  morning.....   That looks gooooooood....    Thanks for the recipe...     Dave


Hey Dave - you're quite welcome!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Try them out - they won't last long


----------



## smokinhusker

Of course I'm starving and those look soooooo good...


----------



## redwood carlos

KathrynN said:


> Oh....yummmy!  So bacon is the "special" part....not the herb?  Just teasing you!
> 
> Kat


I lol'd.


----------



## kathrynn

REDWOOD CARLOS said:


> KathrynN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh....yummmy!  So bacon is the "special" part....not the herb?  Just teasing you!
> 
> Kat
> 
> 
> 
> I lol'd.
Click to expand...








   (glad someone else "got it")

Kat


----------



## smoking b

Mdboatbum said:


> From the title I thought....oh nevermind. Those look absolutely amazing.


Lol thanks man


----------



## smoking b

KathrynN said:


> Oh....yummmy!  So bacon is the "special" part....not the herb?  Just teasing you!
> 
> Kat


Lol  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Yup it's the bacon & bacon oil. If I made real special brownies with "the herb" & put them up on here that would probably be the last you saw me around as I'm fairly sure that would be grounds for banishment


----------



## smoking b

SmokinHusker said:


> Of course I'm starving and those look soooooo good...


Thanks Alesia  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   You should make some so you aren't starving


----------



## smoking b

KathrynN said:


> (glad someone else "got it")
> 
> Kat


I got it Kat  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I was just busy making sticks & didn't get a chance to reply...


----------



## chef jimmyj

Now THAT'S a Great Recipe! Thanks for sharing. Of course you realize somebody is going to make them " More Special "!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------



## mdboatbum

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Of course you realize somebody is going to make them " More Special "!..


Living in DC does have one advantage. Now I just need to find a sympathetic doc to write me a prescription...


----------



## bama bbq

From BBQ to "special" brownies.  That's what makes this site special: Folks, we got it all!


----------



## smoking b

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Now THAT'S a Great Recipe! Thanks for sharing. Of course you realize somebody is going to make them " More Special "!...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...JJ


Thanks Jimmy  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   & yeah I think you're right  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Mdboatbum said:


> Living in DC does have one advantage. Now I just need to find a sympathetic doc to write me a prescription...


Well there are plenty to pick from that's for sure - good luck with your search  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Bama BBQ said:


> From BBQ to "special" brownies. That's what makes this site special: Folks, we got it all!


Yup - anything you need


----------



## iamswanny

This looks fantastic!


----------



## smoking b

IamSwanny said:


> This looks fantastic!


They are incredibly good man! Everyone should have a pan of these ready to eat


----------



## hambone1950

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Now THAT'S a Great Recipe! Thanks for sharing. Of course you realize somebody is going to make them " More Special "!...:pot:  :30: ...JJ



I had the same thought , JJ , , but I think if they were any more special my head would explode!


----------



## smoking b

Hambone1950 said:


> I had the same thought , JJ , , but I think if they were any more special my head would explode!


HA!! You just caught me off guard & gave me a good laugh - thanks!


----------



## paulyetter

Now these I HAVE to try! They look stupendous!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Chiming in here late SB, not sure how I missed this..... but yet again, wow !  :drool


----------



## smoking b

paulyetter said:


> Now these I HAVE to try! They look stupendous!


Thanks man  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Try them out - I bet they don't last long!


WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Chiming in here late SB, not sure how I missed this..... but yet again, wow !


Thanks man  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   If you've never tried them then you're missing out on some good snack material


----------



## tonyabeachlover

I keep finding wonderful food from you! My bf would love these he is all about bacon! Thank you for the recipe! :)


----------



## smoking b

TonyaBeachlover said:


> I keep finding wonderful food from you! My bf would love these he is all about bacon! Thank you for the recipe! :)


Ha! You're welcome again Tonya  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   These are some awesome brownies!


----------



## buzzy

Got on here looking for this recipe & there it was. Want to make these again for this weekend

THANKS Smoking  B


----------



## smoking b

Buzzy said:


> Got on here looking for this recipe & there it was. Want to make these again for this weekend
> 
> THANKS Smoking  B


You're quite welcome Buzzy  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Enjoy


----------



## brooksy

SB you are the man when it comes to awesome looking recipes!!  I don't think I have seen one recipe from you that wasn't delicious looking. Keep it up!


----------



## smoking b

Brooksy said:


> SB you are the man when it comes to awesome looking recipes!! I don't think I have seen one recipe from you that wasn't delicious looking. Keep it up!


Thanks man  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I'm actually gonna make a batch of these for myself soon - my oven has been tied up first with bread then cake but it will be available soon. Need to get meat going in the smoker first though...


----------



## tonyabeachlover

I am starting these now Smoking B thanks again! :)


----------



## smoking b

TonyaBeachlover said:


> I am starting these now Smoking B thanks again! :)


You're welcome Tonya - how did they turn out?


----------



## nityaloha

Making cakes at home is a tough task for you? But you’re one of those crazy desserts lovers, this Chocolate Brownie in a mug that can be easily prepared in 25 mins at home is the best solution to all your problems. I found this recipe on Living Foodz website and when I tried the recipe at home it turned out to be one the best brownies prepared by me. Make brownies at home for your friends and family.


----------

